# Car Insurance for USA



## El Blanco Sol (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi 
I've been living in Saltillo for the past 2 years. My car is still registered in the US but I have let the insurance lapse as I have returned to the US only by plane and not by car. I am returning to the US in a few weeks for a two month visit and will be taking my car. My former insurance company informed me they only issue a six month policy at an elevated price; something I don't need. Any suggestions or experiences as to a solution. I need basic auto insurance for two months. My driving record is exemplary; without accidents or traffic citations. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

El Blanco Sol


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

El Blanco Sol said:


> Hi
> I've been living in Saltillo for the past 2 years. My car is still registered in the US but I have let the insurance lapse as I have returned to the US only by plane and not by car. I am returning to the US in a few weeks for a two month visit and will be taking my car. My former insurance company informed me they only issue a six month policy at an elevated price; something I don't need. Any suggestions or experiences as to a solution. I need basic auto insurance for two months. My driving record is exemplary; without accidents or traffic citations. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> El Blanco Sol


Many Mexican insurance agents can issue "travelers insurance". That might be your best bet. Many US insurance carriers require prior insurance coverage to combat people who get the insurance and then total their cars. Also, many states have what is called "risk pool insurance". It is a place where people with real problems getting insurance can become insured. It it rated at +3 or better. That means you'll pay considerably more for coverage. Try your local insurance agent, that's your best bet.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

I am not an insurance expert, but I had an idea.

If you register your car in SD - see other places on this Forum about that - could you start off fresh with your insurance, and then, considering the registration requirements of SD, keep your insurance current. Perhaps the cost of ongoing minimal insurance would be less expensive than the +3 you may need to get.


----------

